# Regaining fertility while breastfeeding



## lacysmommy (Nov 10, 2004)

My sister had her baby 2 days ago and is planning to wean him when he is 8 months old so she can start ovulating again. She is going to be 34 this year and wants another baby soon. I can't believe she just gave birth and is talking about her next baby! She has 5 kids including the new baby and she definitely wants "just one more." Hmmm, we'll see about that!

Anyway, I know you can regain your fertility while breastfeeding, and that is the ONLY reason she wants to wean at 8 months. What information can I send her to urge her to continue breastfeeding at least a year? I know she won't be a tandem nurser but I would love to see her breastfeed this little guy a full year.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

I can't give you any info that will tell her she can keep nursing and will be able to get pg. The average time for AF to return for someone nursing on demand is 14 months. I didn't ovulate again for 21 months. So if that's what she's looking for there's nothing to tell her because there's no way to know. If she's already had four kids I'm assuming she BFed them as well and has some idea of how long BFing keeps AF away for her? Now I do know the AAP recently revised their recommendations on nursing to more strongly support BFing for at least a year. If that would help you can find that here.

http://aappolicy.aappublications.org...115/2/496#RFN1

Quote:

Pediatricians and parents should be aware that exclusive breastfeeding is sufficient to support optimal growth and development for approximately the first 6 months of life and provides continuing protection against diarrhea and respiratory tract infection.30,34,128,178-184 *Breastfeeding should be continued for at least the first year of life* and beyond for as long as mutually desired by mother and child
You know time may change her mind as well. I thought I'd want to wean at 9 months to get pg again but I changed my mind about that after about the second week. :LOL

HTH
robyn


----------



## debc (Feb 26, 2005)

hello,
i have a 12 month old who i am still breastfeeding and i got my period back when he was 9 monthes old. i got it back when i stopped night feeding him. i know of a few other moms who had that happen to them as well. however, you might want to find out the chances of getting pregnant while still breastfeeding even if you have your period.


----------



## lacysmommy (Nov 10, 2004)

Since this is her fifth baby, she will likely not get her period back until she totally weans, as has been the case with her previous four babies. And I wouldn't doubt that she will wean earlier despite the AAP's recommendation. She used to be a real die-hard lactivist but has mellowed out as she's gotten older. Probably because she doesn't know many other moms who breastfeed is my assumption. And since she definitely wants at least one more and is going to be 34 this year, she is feeling the biological clock ticking away...


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

I was going to chime in saying that I have a 9 month old who is *exclusively* breastfed, and I've been ovulating for months. But if she feels her system will continue to work like it has in the past, no convincing her otherwise...

I did have to say "gack" at the concept of feeling bio clock ticking at 34 when she's already had 5...I'm 35 with one (and want more)...if anyone should be feeling the clock it's me, and I'm Zen about it.


----------

